# Anyone interested ??



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Just trying to get a feel for doing a Xmas in July exchange. What do youse think?? I will play Santa.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas in july*

you know im in. did you decide on what the chassie of choice will be.:wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am IN!!!!


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

How does it work?


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

asennafan said:


> How does it work?


Yes, how would this work?


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

sounds like fun to me


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone plays Santa, participants build a custom car to the contest's specifications, sends it to Santa along with the return postage fee, and Santa redistributes the cars to the participants. Santa makes a car to give also, and keeps one of the other cars for himself. It's up to Santa to determine what type of car is eligible, and he tries to return a like chassis car to each player. Could be all T Jets, or Xtractions, or a mix. Since Dan's Dash chassis are now plentiful and relatively inexpensive, my suggestion would be all Dash powered T Jets. Of course, ultimately that is Santa's decision.

I'm in! :woohoo:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I am IN!!!!


Ditto here Jerry :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

OK I guess there is. I will post rules by Monday


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds good to me!

Chappy


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

cool 8 guys so far .


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry gents I'm out this time! Money is just to tight as of now.. Can't wait to see whats sent in.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

How about old afx can am cars? That's my favorite &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I just talked to win43, and he decided since the Dash D Jet chassis is now available with no waiting time (from Tomhocars and from the other two sellers soon), he would like us all to do T Jet type cars with the Dash chassis only. This way we all send and receive an NOS chassis for a minimal cost. By doing it this way, he can assign it's new owners blindly by numbering the boxes and drawing numbers.. Once the boxes have been sorted, he'll open them to collect the postage and take group pictures before repackaging them to mail out. 

Jerry also would like to note that if anyone has a hard time locating a Dash chassis, he has a few that he'll be happy to sell you at his cost (+ shipping). This offer is only for participants in the exchange.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

ok guys lets do this ty.:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm in, thanks Jerry.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I just talked to win43, and he decided since the Dash D Jet chassis is now available with no waiting time (from Tomhocars and from the other two sellers soon), he would like us all to do T Jet type cars with the Dash chassis only. This way we all send and receive an NOS chassis for a minimal cost. By doing it this way, he can assign it's new owners blindly by numbering the boxes and drawing numbers.. Once the boxes have been sorted, he'll open them to collect the postage and take group pictures before repackaging them to mail out.
> 
> Jerry also would like to note that if anyone has a hard time locating a Dash chassis, he has a few that he'll be happy to sell you at his cost (+ shipping). This offer is only for participants in the exchange.


NOS or Mint-New Dash chassis Joe???
I'm thinking u mean the later... :freak:

Pete :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You're right Pete. New Dash chassis.. not NOS!! :lol:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

XMAS Xchange info is now in the custom thread.


----------

